# What is this? Motor like thing?



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

Does anybody know what this is and what it is used for?

It says this on one side : 
SA LR35423
E51550
120V 60HZ
26159-4
5412-08 LOT 1
03-17 99-J


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

It looks like some kind of electric moter, not sure for what though.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yep. eletric motor. where did you get it? very much does not look like it came from an aquatic device. unless its an external motor for some odd brand pump.


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

came with this used tank I bought from a garage sale


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

maybe off a remote controlled car or something like that?


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

lol I dont know =[


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

fidelasg said:


> came with this used tank I bought from a garage sale


Somone probably had it laying around and figured it went with the aquarium.


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

yea that's pretty probable

is it worth anything or is it worth diddly squat?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

the 3-17-99 would be the manufacture date


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm gonna have to say diddly....squat!


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

=(


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

fidelasg said:


> =(


funy thread.








*sugar high*

Come to think of it, Mini-Z season starts soon!
wheee!
*starts rewinding his SO4 motor*


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i could make a tattoo gun from that!!!!!!!!!!

worth something to me


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

assclown said:


> i could make a tattoo gun from that!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> worth something to me


like how much?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

lol.........worth after its built


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## steph.verm (Nov 11, 2021)

It's a motor used in a Eureka vaccum cleaner powernozzle. I happen to be looking for a replacement potentially. Mine is sounding old and tired.


----------

